# Cream And Brown Paintwork on Hymer



## Daisy7 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi! We have a 1986 Hymer 644 and are looking to touch up the paintwork - it is cream and brown - does anyone know what the colour is called and where we can get it - thanks


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hello Daisy 7 and welcome.
Not sure what the Hymer colours were when it was manufactured but I am sure that they will not be the same as you need now. The light changes the colours over the years. If you take the vehicle along to your local motor factors. You may need to ring round a few to find someone with a paint mixing setup, they will bring out the paint chips as they call them and make you a quantity up. Mine does small bottles for touching up minor chips to as bigger tin as you need. They will also advise on thinners.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Daisy and welcome to MHF.

We have an 1984 Hymer in brown and cream and have just obtained the paint codes from Hymer UK. You will have to contact them with your model, year and chassis number.

You will then obtain a 'RAL' number that you can take to any autoshop and have paint made up. We've just done this and used this company. Auto paint. We bought two tiny pots of touch up paint to begin with. As TravellerHD has mentioned, given the age of the van we thought we'd be lucky for them to still match up - but they did - perfectly! We've now ordered a litre of each.

I can let you know our paint codes if you like - but it probably be safer to confirm them with Hymer UK.

Good luck.


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Paint*

Have you sorted you paint
Regards
Norman


----------

